# Everfocus DVR not being seen remotely



## rodpumas

We recently upgraded our DVR and now I can't see our cameras on my Samsung Galaxy S5.

We are a free medical clinic and have three cameras that we can no longer see remotely in the MobileFocus or IP Cam Viewer apps.

We had it working until we replaced the Everfocus ECOR 264-4F2 DVR with a Everfocus ECOR HD 4F DVR,

The cameras can be seen on the internal network and also in an external IE browser at everfocusddns.com

I can ping the everfocus server ok.



When I try to view them on my Samsung Galaxy S5 android phone, IP Cam Viewer says " failed to retrieve image from camera". Mobilefocus will let me login to DDNS but all cameras are blank.

My IP cam viewer settings
Make: Everfocus
Model: Everfocus ECOR
Host/IP: xxxxxxxx.everfocusddns.com
Port:80

DVR settings:
Static IP: 192.168.1.62
subnet:255.255.255.0
gateway: 192.168.1.1
DNS1: 8.8.8.8
DNS2: 8.8.4,4
PORT: 80

COX cable ISP
Modem Motorola SB6182
Router ASUS RT-AC68U


I'll also attach screen shots of our ASUS RT-AC68U router port forwarding settings

and ipconfig /all 

Any help you can give us will be greatly appreciated.

Rod


----------



## Fred Garvin

Rod, were you previously using 192.168.1.62 as the static IP address for the other DVR? I can't see your screenshots well enough to make out much.

Also, was the old DVR working on port 80? Cox typically blocks that port. You should be able to change the http port in the DVR networking settings and I would recommend it. 

If the DVR is working everywhere (outside your LAN and inside), try uninstalling the app then download and configure it again on your phone. That can be easier than changing the network settings in some apps.

Double check the new DVR manual and make sure you have ALL the ports it needs pointed to the its static IP address. One or more of those ports are specifically for accessing the app and a lower res video substream.


----------

